# Emerson Dir. of Emer. Mgmt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Director, Emergency Management*
Emerson College 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/24/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety; +1

*Job Number: *JR002472

*Target Hire Date*
2022-02-01-08:00
*Join our community and experience Emerson College!*
The Director of Emergency Management oversees all aspects of emergency preparedness and emergency management at Emerson College at all on-campus and off-campus facilities, owned or leased. Works with individuals at all levels of the institution to develop and initiate campus -wide mitigation, preparedness, response, and recovery programs that meet regulatory guidelines, protects the college's assets, prepares the college to deal with unforeseen disruptions to operations, and leads recovery and normalization activities. This position reports directly to the AVP of Campus Services.
*Your Key Responsibilities:*

Responsible for development, maintenance, coordination, and implementation of the Emerson College emergency preparedness mission, strategy, and emergency operations plan (EOP) that is consistent with the national incident management system (NIMS) and the incident command system (ICS).
Chairs the Emerson College emergency preparedness committee, contributes ideas and monitors the planning process. Develops project plans and timelines for accomplishing outstanding tasks.
Works with individual work units to develop local operational and business continuity plans. Identifies inconsistencies and proposes corrective measures. Works to build consensus when departmental response plans diverge.
Makes policy recommendations to Emerson leadership on emergency preparedness programs
Develops and maintains liaisons with municipalities, county departments, and similar entities to facilitate plan development, response effort coordination, and exchange of personnel and equipment
Develops annual operating budget to support emergency preparedness activities and performs cost/benefit analysis for any recommended capital investment in support of the program.
*Your Other Responsibilities:*

During actual incidents or events, acts as the emergency management resource for the Emergency Operations Center (EOC). May act as the EOC manager or fill the role of a section chief if designated by the Incident Commander. Conducts an after action briefing for any EOC activation, and develops and distributes a report of findings including any recommendations for improvement.
Develops, coordinates and leads emergency preparedness readiness training for individuals at all levels of the organization.
Investigates, researches, and makes recommendations regarding best practices with respect to emergency preparedness. Keeps informed of federal, state and local regulations effecting emergency plans to ensure adherence, and applies industry best practices to the Emerson program
Other duties as assigned
*Your Qualifications:*

Bachelor Degree from an accredited college or university preferably with a major in emergency management, public safety, environmental health and safety, public administration or a related field or equivalent experience.
Five year's emergency preparedness experience in an institutional setting
Experience in implementation of advanced Incident Command System (ICS) concepts as well as National Incident Management System (NIMS).
Demonstrated familiarity with business continuity concepts.
Demonstrated ability to lead individuals and groups in high stress situations.
Strong leadership, interpersonal and consensus building skills along with demonstrated operational problem solving/decision making experience
Strong verbal, written and interpersonal skills to communicate effectively with individuals at all levels of the organization as well as outside consultants and members of local and regional regulatory agencies.
Ability to take initiative, work independently, and follow tasks through to completion.
Strong organizational and time management skills including the ability to meet deadlines and work under pressure.
Presentation preparation and delivery skills, ability to present in group settings.
Ability to develop programs and train for understanding in group and individual settings. Ability to assure understanding and adjust training method to adapt to different audiences.
*You'll be Preferred with:*

Experience in a higher education setting preferred
Certification as an emergency manager is preferred.
Grade of Position: A18E Scheduled Weekly Hours: 36.25 Hiring Range: $87,950.00 - $92,450.00


----------

